# Disc burner or software not found



## Mak29 (Feb 3, 2009)

hello............


i think this may be a driver problem..............

i want to back up my itunes library to a cd incase anything happens.
when i try this itunes tells me disc burner or software not found. can anybody help me please......


i recently had to wipe my computer and reinstall windows xp and itunes..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Do you have a burning program installed?
If so what is it, Nero, Roxio etc.?
Bill


----------



## Mak29 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi bill,


i just installed roxio this morning and im getting the same message in the itunes store window "disc burner or software not found"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try reinstalling Itunes again.
Is this burner working in other applications?
Bill


----------



## madhatter603 (Mar 13, 2009)

After installing a GEAR Software or a GEARWorks GEAR Powered Product (such as Apple iTunes, Norton Ghost and Norton 360) on Vista, the CD/DVD drives disappear in Windows Explorer and the installed software is unable to detect any CD/DVD drives on the system.


Discussion:

After investigating this issue, we have determined that the issue is being caused by the presence of the Audio File System (AFS) driver from Oak Technologies.


The AFS driver adds CD recording functionality to certain versions of the following software:

* HP Memories Disc Creator
* Liquid Audio
* Portal Player
* Oak Technology SimpliCD
* Broderbund's Print Shop version 20 


It appears that the AFS driver does not meet Windows Vista driver signing requirements and thus is not compatible with Vista. As a result, the AFS driver prevents the GEARAspiWDM.sys driver from functioning correctly resulting in CD/DVD drives ‘disappearing’ in Windows Explorer and applications using the GEARworks API, such as Apple iTunes and Norton Ghost.


Solution:

Disabling the AFS driver appears to resolve the issue.

This can be done by renaming the afs.sys driver file in the C:\Windows\System32\Drivers directory to afs.txt and rebooting the system. After the reboot the CD/DVD drives should re-appear in Windows Explorer and be available in GEAR and GEARworks powered product (such as Apple iTunes and Norton Ghost).


----------



## Rich K (Apr 18, 2009)

Had this problem myself after downloading iTunes 8.1. Did not really want to do it, but kept getting annoying pop-up. History of my correspondence with iTunes support is below. Funny that the support guy from iTunes tells me that the "official" fix is installing 8.1.1, but Apple does not seem interested in publicly declaring this. (Did get a few free songs out of the whole thing, though.

-----Original Message-----
From: iTunes Store <[email protected]>

Date: Fri, 17 Apr 2009 14:26:05 
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Downloading; Follow-up: 71227126


Hi Rich,

Jeff, here from the iTunes Store. I understand that you are seeking "official" word from Apple. Now because the information given to me is directly from Apple, you can consider the resolution official. You can rest assured that the issue has been resolved with the release of iTunes 8.1.1.

I hope this clarifies your concerns, Rich. Thank you very much for being part of the iTunes Store family, and I hope you have a great weekend.

With Warm Regards,

Jeff
iTunes Store Customer Support

Please note my hours are Sunday - Tuesday, 12:30 PM - 9:0 PM (EST), Thursday-Friday 12:30 PM - 9:00 PM (EST)

Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to assist you. You may receive an AppleCare survey email; any feedback you provide would be greatly appreciated.

Jeff:

Sorry. I guess I wasn't clear. I was asking for a link to this official news from Apple. If it is official, it seems like Apple should declare that publicly. My guess is that they probably have, but I can't find it. 

Since I already have installed, removed and reinstalled the prior version so many times, I just want to see something from Apple first. Thanks again for your help. 

Rich

Sent via BlackBerry by AT&T

-----Original Message-----
From: iTunes Store <[email protected]>

Date: Fri, 17 Apr 2009 10:04:56 
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Downloading; Follow-up: 71227126


Hi Rich,

Jeff, here from the iTunes Store. I've just finished consulting with an iTunes Senior Specialist, and have confirmed that this issue has been resolved. You will be able to burn CD's like normal once you have upgraded to iTunes 8.1.1.

I hope this clarifies your concerns, Rich. Please let me know if you require any further assistance with this issue, as I would be glad to help. Thanks for your understanding and have a wonderful day.

With Warm Regards,

Jeff
iTunes Store Customer Support

Please note my hours are Sunday - Tuesday, 12:30 PM - 9:0 PM (EST), Thursday-Friday 12:30 PM - 9:00 PM (EST)

Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to assist you. You may receive an AppleCare survey email; any feedback you provide would be greatly appreciated.

Jeff:

I've looked at Apple's web site, and searched all over Google and Yahoo, but can't seem to find anything official from Apple to that effect. Could you please send me the link regarding your engineers releasing this official news? I would really appreciate that before attempting the download.

Rich




________________________________
From: iTunes Store <iTunesStoreSupport[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, April 16, 2009 12:51:55 PM
Subject: Re: Downloading; Follow-up: 71227126

Hi Rich,

Jeff, here from the iTunes Store. Well I have great news for you today! Our engineers have released the official news that the issue you have been experiencing with CD burning has been resolved in iTunes 8.1.1. This being said, please install iTunes 8.1.1, which can be downloaded free of charge from the Apple website:

http://www.apple.com/itunes/download 

Furthermore, I have issued an additional five song credits to your "[email protected]" iTunes Store account, for the inconvenience and your tremendous amount of patience and understanding. You can use these to buy the individual songs of your choice from the iTunes Store.

When you next sign in with this account, the song credits will appear by your account name (in the upper-right section of the iTunes Store). The next individual song you buy from the iTunes Store will use one of your song credits instead of your primary form of payment (until all credits have been used or have expired). Please note that song credits cannot be used for purchasing songs that are listed as "Album Only."

If you don't see your credits, refresh your account information by signing out and back in to the iTunes Store. You can find both "Sign Out" and "Sign In" within the pull-down "Store" menu. If you don't see this menu, you should need only download the latest version of iTunes from our website for free:

http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/ 

If you have any further questions or concerns, please let me know and I would be more than happy to address them for you. Thank you very much for being part of the iTunes Store family, Phil, and I hope you have a great day.

With Warm Regards,

Jeff
iTunes Store Customer Support

Please note my hours are Sunday 8:30 AM - 9:30 PM (EST), Monday-Tuesday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST), Friday-Saturday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST)

Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to assist you. You may receive an AppleCare survey email; any feedback you provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, but I am going to wait until Apple tells me it has discovered a solution to this problem caused by the previous version of iTunes. As you say, you have engineers working very hard on this now, so I am hoping this will not be much longer.




________________________________
From: iTunes Store <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, April 12, 2009 1:50:46 PM
Subject: Re: Downloading; Follow-up: 71227126

Hi Rich,

Jeff, here from the iTunes Store. Wow, very sorry for the "Marlene" mixup, it's been a long day! In response to your question, our engineers have not released an official fix at this point. However, I don't like to see customer's unable to utilize the application to its full potential, and therefore I wanted to provide you with every last bit of information that may prove helpful.

I am not promising that upgrading to 8.1.1 will work, however some customer's have been able to resolve this issue by doing so, and therefore I felt I should pass the information along to you.

Once again, I apologize for the mixup Rich. If you have any further questions or concerns, please let me know and I would be more than happy to address them for you. Thank you very much for being part of the iTunes Store family, and I hope you have a great day.

With Warm Regards,

Jeff
iTunes Store Customer Support

Please note my hours are Sunday 8:30 AM - 9:30 PM (EST), Monday-Tuesday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST), Friday-Saturday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST)

Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to assist you. You may receive an AppleCare survey email; any feedback you provide would be greatly appreciated.

Marlene? Not sure what that is about. Before installing 8.1.1, let me ask: Is this Apple's official fix, or have some people just coincidentally had some luck? I'd like to hear something officially from Apple.

Rich




________________________________
From: iTunes Store <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, April 12, 2009 12:28:11 PM
Subject: Re: Downloading; Follow-up: 71227126

Hi Rich,

Jeff, here from the iTunes Store again! Now although this issue has not officially been resolved yet, I have some new information which may help. It appears that some customer's have been able to resolve this CD burning issue by downloading and installing the new release of iTunes 8.1.1. It can be downloaded free of charge from the Apple website:

http://www.apple.com/itunes/download 

I would like to ask that you try downloading this new software, and then responding to this email to let me know how you make out! You may also be automatically prompted to upgrade to iTunes 8.1.1 when you open the iTunes Application, which will lead you through the same process.

I have retained your request to ensure that I receive your reply and can make sure this gets resolved for you, Marlene. Thank you very much for being part of the iTunes Store family, and I hope you have a great day.

With Warm Regards,

Jeff
iTunes Store Customer Support

Please note my hours are Sunday 8:30 AM - 9:30 PM (EST), Monday-Tuesday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST), Friday-Saturday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST)

Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to assist you. You may receive an AppleCare survey email; any feedback you provide would be greatly appreciated.

Jeff:

Thanks, but as you might imagine, I am reluctant to download another version of iTunes when the last one led to these problems. My CD-DVD burner doesn't work properly since the last download. In fact, I had just imported some old 8mm videos of the family, and was going to burn those to a DVD for my father-in-law's birthday. Couldn't get it working, though. It's too bad, because I had been considering replacing my five year old PC with an iMac. However, I could get this kind of functionality with Microsoft.

Rich



________________________________
From: iTunes Store <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, April 5, 2009 8:03:56 AM
Subject: Re: Downloading; Follow-up: 71227126

Dear Rich,

Jeff, here from the iTunes Store. Please note that you still have full access to your purchased music, and can still transfer your purchases to an iPod if you have one. I am very sorry for the inconvenience, however Apple's engineers are working very hard towards a resolution for this issue.

I cannot offer a refund for the purchases you have made this year, however I have taken the liberty of issuing five complimentary song credits to your iTunes Store account "[email protected]".

When you next sign in with this account, the song credits will appear by your account name (in the upper-right section of the iTunes Store). The next individual song you buy from the iTunes Store will use one of your song credits instead of your primary form of payment (until all credits have been used or have expired). Please note that song credits cannot be used for purchasing songs that are listed as "Album Only."

If you don't see your credits, refresh your account information by signing out and back in to the iTunes Store. You can find both "Sign Out" and "Sign In" within the pull-down "Store" menu. If you don't see this menu, you should need only download the latest version of iTunes from our website for free:

http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/ 

Once again, I apologize for the inconvenience, however I will email you as soon as I have more information for you. Thank you for your patience and understanding, Rich, and I hope you have a wonderful day.

With Warm Regards,

Jeff
iTunes Store Customer Support

Please note my hours are Sunday 8:30 AM - 9:30 PM (EST), Monday-Tuesday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST), Friday-Saturday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST)

Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to assist you. You may receive an AppleCare survey email; any feedback you provide would be greatly appreciated.

Jeff:

Since time line is so hazy on resolution, how about thiis:

A refund for all my downloaded songs this year. After this is fixed, then Apple can charge my account again. This way, neither of us gets something for nothing. 

Rich

------Original Message------
From: iTunes Store
To: [email protected]
Sent: Apr 4, 2009 2:55 PM
Subject: Re: Downloading; Follow-up: 71227126

Hi Richard

Jeff, here from the iTunes Store. I understand that you are being prompted with an error that the "Disc Burner or Software Not Found" when attempting to burn CD's. I can certainly appreciate how eager you must be to resolve this issue, and would be more than happy to provide some information for you today.

Several customers have reported that they are currently experiencing this particular issue, and I just wanted you to know that Apple is working diligently towards a resolution. You will receive an email after the matter has been investigated and further information is available.

Thank you for your patience. Apple wants your iTunes experience to be as enjoyable as possible.

Should you need us in the future, I wanted to ask that you bookmark these two URLs:

http://www.apple.com/support/itunes/store/ 
http://www.apple.com/support/itunes/store/browser/ 

With Warm Regards,

Jeff
iTunes Store Customer Support

Please note my hours are Sunday 8:30 AM - 9:30 PM (EST), Monday-Tuesday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST), Friday-Saturday 1:00 PM - 9:30 PM (EST)

Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to assist you. You may receive an AppleCare survey email; any feedback you provide would be greatly appreciated.

Customer First Name : Richard
Customer Last Name : Knaup
email : [email protected]
Web Order # : 
Support Subject : Downloading
Sub Issue : I continually receive an error message when I attempt to resume the download
iTunes Account Name : [email protected]
Platform : Windows XPSP2+
Country : United States (English)
Item Name : disc burner or software not found
Error : other
Other Error : Disc burner or software not found
Comments: H-E-L-P!!!!!

Get dreaded error message above since download of iTunes 8.2! Cannot burn CD, seems to have messed up ability to do so with Nero, too. Is there a fix? Do NOT have Daemon Tools!!!

TrackID: 7593967




Sent via BlackBerry by AT&T


----------

